# CD-ROM drive doesn't display in "My Computer"



## Diminished7th

I've recently fdisked and reformatted my IBM Thinkpad 390x, and upon starting up the system i find that I don't have access to my cd-rom drive (Being D: ) I know that I installed the Oak Techonolgies drivers that come with the Win98se boot disk, so I'm confused as to why I've encountered this problem. Of course, I'd appreciate any help that can be provided, as this is of great importance. 

*INFO* The tray does open


----------



## Praetor

What operating system are you using for the laptop?


----------



## Diminished7th

Windows 98


----------



## Praetor

Ok, the Oak technology drivers, if I recall correctly, are DOS mode drivers (and thus found on a lot of bootdisks). 

You may want to look into getting device drivers for the CDROM drive, apparently, the drive is too new (relative to W98) for it to be autodetecte. A link to get to started http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-4BWVA3 and more specifically, the related driver page: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=DSHY-45XN9C#cd


----------



## Diminished7th

Wait, I"m confused, that URL you supplied 

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...=DSHY-45XN9C#cd

Only has drivers for DOS and Win 3.1

         Those are compatible with WIndows 98?>


----------



## Praetor

Yeah i noticed that too but I only looked briefly: try installing those drivers anyways, it might work (shouldnt cause any problems, worse case it says it doesnt work)

Question: how'd you install the OS without the CD?


----------



## Diminished7th

You know what, I was just thinking that too, heh, odd. Yeah, I installed it fine through use of the cd-rom drive, so I'd think that it should work fine after installation. But, oh well, what do I know.


----------



## Praetor

> You know what, I was just thinking that too, heh, odd. Yeah, I installed it fine through use of the cd-rom drive


I'm guessing you booted off a floppy disk before installing? If so then the OAK drivers would be loaded before you ran the setup


----------



## Diminished7th

Yes, you're correct, but where would the OAK drivers have gone? Might it be that since they are DOS drivers they are of no use in Win98? 

*NOTE* This is quite strange considering that I've installed win98, Win2kpro, etc Many of times, And I have yet to run into this problem.


----------



## Praetor

> but where would the OAK drivers have gone?


They were loaded into memory during bootup and not actually copied after/during the installation. You can try using them. I remember having a drive (ACER40x i think) where I couldnt use the "default" drivers and needed funky drivers to get working. IBM notebook optical drives are, for the most part, LG drives so it might be worthwhile checking out LG drivers (if there are any)


----------



## Diminished7th

Hey Praetor, I really appreciate your help. Those drivers ended up being the trick. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Praetor

Not a problem, glad I could help!


----------



## SENSEIS

Praetor has a point it's obvious it's detected in bios and you were able to install OS< so therefor  re-install it again, os have been know to not install correctly all the time every time.


----------



## Praetor

> so therefor re-install it again, os have been know to not install correctly all the time every time.


Yep! The catch is that during installation those OAK drivers are only loaded temporarily and forgotten upon reboot which is what was causing the problem  (simple solution to what seems like a very odd problem)


----------

